# I feel like such a terrible hedgehog mum D:



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Last night was a bit long and rough and just generally not a good day. Around 11 or so I decided I would take Zephyr out to snuggle with him and watch some criminal minds before heading to bed. When I grabbed him from his cage I noticed that his food was pretty much empty and made a mental note to fill it up before I put him back in.

Que in this morning, woke up, walked towards his cage to put on his lamp and- OH MY GAWD I FORGOT TO GIVE ZEPHYR HIS KIBBLE. Needless to say I feel terrible and not I am worried I like accidently starved him. I woke up quite a few times in the night to hear him scurrying around in his cage or on his wheel so I guess he still had energy. 

As soon as I woke up and put some kibble in his bowl, and decided to give him some carrot baby food as an I am so sorry Zephyr :c please eat. He ate all the baby food right away, annointed and then just went back to bed.

Am I worrying for nothing or should I be on the look out for something?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: I've done that. Well not exactly that but I've given one of them two bowls of water and another two bowls of food. :roll: 

He will be fine. Give him some kibble in bed which will make him more likely to eat during the day today.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've done it before too and Lily lived through it. :lol: Doesn't make you feel much less guilty though, I know! I've actually managed to do it two or three times in the three years I've had Lily so far and I always feel horrible. :? He'll be okay though and luckily they have short memories! :lol:


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

haha- I just feel so bad XD and I am not home until like late late tonight due to school, so I can't like cuddle him or let him run around until very late and I feel terrible. If someone forgot to feed me I'd never forgive them XD


----------

